# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Chimera Tool تحديثات :  HTC module update - FRP Remove for HTC 10/M9/A9/Desire 626 & 728 | 22/11/2016

## mohamed73

*Dear ChimeraTool Users,*  * ChimeraTool new HTC module
Update: v 12.09.1045 22/11/2016 *  *FRP Remove from Download mode for the following models:*  *HTC 10 (htc_pmeuhl) - World First* *HTC 10 (htc_pmewl) - World First**HTC 10 (htc_pmewhl) - World First* HTC One M9 (htc_himauhl)HTC One M9 (htc_himaulatt)HTC One A9 (htc_hiaeuhl)HTC One A9 (htc_hiaeul)HTC One A9 (htc_hiaewhl)HTC Desire 626s (htc_a32eul)HTC Desire 728 (htc_a50cml_dtul)HTC Desire 728 (htc_a50cml_tuhl)HTC Desire 728G (htc_a50cmg_dwg)*Added HTC One M9 (htc_himauhl):* Direct unlock, S-ON/OFF, Repair IMEI, Remove FRP lock, Change CID, Unlock bootloader, Get info  
__________________________________________  *
You still don't have license for ChimeraTool?
Do you need Chimera Tool USB dongle?*     *Visit our store:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  FoneFunShop UK:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* GsmServer store:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* GsmEasy store:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

